# My 1st spawn for 2012 :o)



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a very busy 1st part of 2012 and have not been able to spawn anything...I'm finally able to spawn a pair and these are who I picked...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW! She is gorgeous! Is he an OHM?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you and yes he is an extreme OHM male...


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

A pair of stunners, can't wait to see!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great lookin Greens!!

Like an emerald!

Best of luck!

Jeff.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooo, can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I want! I want! I can't wait to see the fry those two produce.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the fry are bound to be gorgeous o.o what a beautiful pair, you always have beautiful fish XP can't wait how it goes


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, they both have such huge fins! love their colors. can't wait to see the babies


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm gonna stalk this thread. Wow!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful pair! Can't wait to see the babies they produce.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Karen, is that your import girl?

Stunning as usual


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, are they siblings?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments )

Dman, yes they are siblings and MrVamp yes this is the import female.....


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Any updates Karen??


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! They are pretty! Beautiful pair!!!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful. =3 Good luck. They should turn out gorgeous.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

This is just another example where rosetails are not always a bad thing! Keep us posted with lots of pics please!!

Jeff.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not usually in to long fins but those are some gorgeous pair


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Update....He didn't spawn with his sib so I put one of my show MG females in with him.....He was a fabulous Father and the fry are a few days old now and looking fat and healthy )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they're going to be beautiful.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful fish and I can't wait to hear more. Do you have any pics of the mother Karen? Seeing as he didn't take to his sister.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is Mommy...


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I love this pair! I cannot wait to see what these fry grow out to be 
I can already see a shimmer to them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, beautiful babies!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love seeing fry with big orange bellies!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful!

Would love to purchase from you, if you decide to sell some


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Oh wow! Congratulations, they're all so beautiful! I can already tell they're going to be fabulous bettas when they get older.

Can't want to see more pics!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The MG babies are starting to get their color..I have blue MG and green MG....They all have beautiful sharp edges and nice form....Here is one of the blue MGs


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

What cute fry! Congratulations! I can't wait to see them get older!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW! this thread is AWESOME! what a pair!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful picture. Wish I could afford a real camera.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Stalking this thread! I love MG!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sooo beautiful.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Those colors ARE AMAZING!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I love this thread! Because these fry are so close in age to mine it helps me to know my fry are on the right track for growth! 

-Sincerely

P.S. I want these babies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG they're sonpretty!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the colors! And the parents are gorgeous!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Cute and beautiful, my favorite combination!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The kids are 6 weeks old now and we are starting to jar them.....


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

They are looking SO fine. Look at all of those colors!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope I have money and room when they are ready to go to new homes!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Omg, They're beautiful. I can't wait till they go up for sale.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Adorable! Want!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely interested in a pair! Gorgeous ! absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful colors! I want a pair of those babies! ;3 Good luck with your spawn!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Put me on the list for a pair please and thank you!!  They are beautiful!!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

i want a pair too... so please put me in absoultly stunning


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> The kids are 6 weeks old now and we are starting to jar them.....


Really nice at 6 week

How big is your tank
What are u feeding the little suck
For them to b that bright n being that size
Without jarring them yet
Second branching already
Jealous


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the look of mustard gas rosetails! Good luck with the spawn!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I raise my spawns in a 20 long tank...I feed Atisons betta pro pellets, tubiflex worms and decaps BBS....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Amazing how quickly they grow once they are jarred....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the lovely female 2 days later...


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

wow, gorgeous fish Karen! And congrats on all of your wins at the convention!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I know
Mighty know y to
Once the fish hit the jar
They are feed individually
Plus better care


----------



## goldentryst (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the fry are so sparkly! They are very pretty!


----------



## tamikakes (Jul 1, 2012)

amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

8 weeks old...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love your multis, especially the second one from the top.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

wow!! love the bottom one!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! Will you be selling any on the forums?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nymmers said:


> Gorgeous! Will you be selling any on the forums?


She usually sells via aquabid.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Martinismommy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I am so excited, I won the bid for the two pairs from this spawn she had last week! I cannot wait to see them! :-D


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sincerely, I'll post pics of the pairs I'm sending you this weekend .... I'll be listing more pair very soon....Probably be listing trios since I have quite a few females in this spawn...


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

I cannot wait to see them!! :-D

I'm so excited!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I am definitely interested in a Pair! they look amazing!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll probably be getting a pair as well


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK Sincerely here are the 2 males I picked out for you...I just photographed them in their beanies so the pics aren't that great but you can see the nice form/finnage )


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

They look AMAZING!!! Now I really cant wait to see them! Thank you for taking photos of them! I have their homes all ready to go when they get here! :-D


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats Sincerely! Those are some fine looking boys!


----------

